# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Olympus sp-800uz

## Valka

olympus sp-800uz состояние отличное
Имеется сумка, зарядное, запасная новая батарея, карточка на 4Г.

3 800 грн. 

Матрица	14.0 Мп; 4288x3216; 1/2.33"
Объектив	30x оптический зум (28-840 экв. мм), F/2.8-5.6
Носитель	Карты памяти SD / SDHC, встроенная память 1.8 ГБ
Монитор	3.0", 230000 точек, 16:9
Формат файлов	JPEG; видео – MPEG-4 до 1280х720p (30 кадр/с), со звуком 
Связь	Совмещенный USB/AV-выход, DC-вход, микро-HDMI
Габариты	108x74x85 мм (данные производителя) 
108x74x88 мм

----------

